# Nic's Sticks by OPI - nail polish in a pen



## daer0n (May 9, 2008)

I mentioned yesterday that I tend to wear coloured nail polish on my toes only. That's not because I don't like the look of it on my hands - I do, but because I type all day (and, OK, because I'm clumsy and prone to looking like I've been dragged through the proverbial hedge) any polish I try to use on my fingers will chip more or less instantly. I hate the look of chipped nail polish, and I'm too lazy to go to the trouble of maintaining it, so clear gloss it is. 
Nic's Sticks by OPI might be about to change my mind, though, These are similar to the YSL Easy French Manicure Kit I wrote about a few months ago, in that the colour comes in a pen, and all you have to do is give it a quick shake and then apply. It's fast-drying, comes in a huge variety of colours, and the pen is going to be much easier to pop in your handbag and use to touch up those chipped bits while you're out and about, so something like this seems like it could be just what I've been looking for to let me wear bright colours on my nails, without permanently looking like Courtney Love.
Source


----------



## Adrienne (May 9, 2008)

What a great inventions these are! I love how bright the colors look


----------



## Bec688 (May 11, 2008)

Nice idea. I just wonder if the nail polish would go hard on the applicator brush, as it's not sitting in the polish itself?


----------



## chocobon (May 11, 2008)

Those are so cute!!Thnx for posting!


----------



## Marisol (May 17, 2008)

I like the idea of these new nail polishes.


----------



## Xx Leanne xX (May 17, 2008)

This is a really really good idea, but like bec688 said i wonder how you would keep the brush from hardening, unless you have to clean it after use which would get abit annoying


----------



## bulbul (May 17, 2008)

nice and easy to use


----------



## katana (May 17, 2008)

These are sooo awesome! Where can I get them?


----------



## Ashley (May 17, 2008)

Katana - I've seen them at stores that sell OPI nailpolishes, such as some drugstores.

Sally Hansen also has something similar if you can't find this one:

Sally Hansen | Color Quick Fast Dry Nail Color Pen


----------



## KristieTX (May 19, 2008)

Those are neat and I almost bought some the last time I was at Walmart. I may end up getting a couple when I get paid and I'll let ya'll know how they are.


----------



## Dragonfly (May 19, 2008)

Nail polish in a pen/marker has been around for some time. I can recall using this type of application years ago - perhaps 20.

I think the brand name was aziza but I could be wrong.

The polish would start ok but get gunked up after a few applications.

I hope the new technology makes these pens successful.


----------



## Saja (May 19, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Carolyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Nail polish in a pen/marker has been around for some time. I can recall using this type of application years ago - perhaps 20.I think the brand name was aziza but I could be wrong.

The polish would start ok but get gunked up after a few applications.

I hope the new technology makes these pens successful.

Yeah, I remember Avon use to make one.


----------

